# Custom front dual receiver for a Tacoma



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone here had one done?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If the frame is like my 4runner, then you can attach to the towe hook, that Shooter and Eric did for mine. They welded an angle metal plate to the receivers than bolt the plate to the towe hooks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Did yours have standred hooks or them goofy Toyota hooks


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have the factory hooks.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

I had one custom made out of angle iron for my 99. There were bolt holes in the frame that we just bolted it right in the holes. I dont have any tow hooks on the front so im guessing that is what the holes are from, but it bolted up nicely! If you know a good welder/metal worker, it should be no prob. Only thing about mine that i wish he would have done is to use square tube on the cross part where the reciever part is for more strength, although to ease my mind and prove his quality work i guess, the guy that built it got in the basket and bounced up and down pretty hard and hes about 200lb. I love it!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother and I built one for my trooper years ago and it worked like a champ.


----------

